# Period Sex...How Do You Do It?



## Kaori (Sep 18, 2012)

I am in my peaking 40's & want sex all the time, but I've never had sex while on my period and am tempted to try it with my man for the first time in my life. 

I view my period as absolutely disgusting to the point that get depressed when it comes & am embarrassed during, eventhough I know it's a normal part of female life.

My question is, how do those of you who engage in period sex deal with the horrid odor along w/the mess? Just thinking about it & how self-conscious it will make me is already changing my mind about trying this! Ugh! 

Any tips & advice from those more experienced & comfortable with this are appreciated.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

It's not a big deal. Just throw a towel under your butt and go to it. But I've never noticed a horrid odor from my wife.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i always showered prior to the deed.and since blood gets sticky after a while ky was a must.doesn't matter if you're wet or not,soon as the blood starts drying you'll get sticky and it'll feel gross.

or you could do it in the shower saves you the towel and alleviates the smell concern. i never had the smell issue though bc of showering prior.


----------



## Kaori (Sep 18, 2012)

To me, the coppery smell of blood is just yucky, but I also have a super sensitive nose & perhaps I'm the only one who'd notice it anyway! I guess the only way to know for sure is to try it, eh? lol


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

if your h is on top, he's probably breathing through his mouth bc he's doing all the work don't worry about it! i'm often surprised at the disgusting smells men find appealing lol


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We never have. My wife has always had heavy periods and cramps. She just felt way too yucky for sex. We discovered about a year and a half ago at the age of 55 (through and ovarian cyst) that she has had endometriosis all of her life. Now at 56 is is hardly an issue because menopause is making her periods almost non-existent and I suspect they will be ending soon.

I know others who do though. I guess it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

we dont often, but sometimes when the need strikes... in the shower works nicely.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Kaori said:


> My question is, how do those of you who engage in period sex deal with the horrid odor along w/the mess? Just thinking about it & how self-conscious it will make me is already changing my mind about trying this! Ugh!
> 
> Any tips & advice from those more experienced & comfortable with this are appreciated.


We have sex on her period, just not vaginal sex.

If both are you are willing to be sexual on your period it can be a great time to invest in other types of sexual expression outside of the normal penis-in-vagina. This could even open up some new, spicy alternatives that you may not normally consider. Creativity is born of limitation.

You can have a great, cumtastic time with your hubby without asking him to take a swim in your menstrual discharge.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Kaori said:


> I am in my peaking 40's & want sex all the time, but I've never had sex while on my period and am tempted to try it with my man for the first time in my life.


Ha ha ~~ You sound JUST LIKE ME when I came into my SKY HIGH drive (early 40's too), I could hardly stand not getting it when my rag time came.... it was like torment...... my husband doesn't like to see me suffer, so he said with a  ... "doesn't bother me- just get the red towel out". And yep, ever since then ....we've engaged....been 3 yrs now... (for the 1st 19 yrs of our marraige, this was never entertained by me - oh My!).... 

I won't allow myself to do it -when gushing...those days he gets a BJ...but outside of 2 gusher days (generally)... we really haven't missed or waited till all the red is gone.

Our rule is... once I get mine...(usually on top for this -less messy)....I tell him he isn't allowed to look ...and I go get a warm wash rag ....clean him up. My husband is a funny man.... he would prefer to "red sex" over a BJ ~ just for him. 

I am happy as a pig in mudd -this doesn't gross him out. We always take a bath/shower before hand anyway. Never any smells, I was never one to get many cramping periods - every now & then, but a rarity for me. 




> My question is, how do those of you who engage in period sex deal with the horrid odor along w/the mess? Just thinking about it & how self-conscious it will make me is already changing my mind about trying this! Ugh!


 Just ask how your husband feels, he might be just like mine... not bother him a bit... if so.. go for it. Buy that *red* towel & lay it out.


----------



## Kaori (Sep 18, 2012)

> We have sex on her period, just not vaginal sex.
> 
> If both are you are willing to be sexual on your period it can be a great time to invest in other types of sexual expression outside of the normal penis-in-vagina. This could even open up some new, spicy alternatives that you may not normally consider. Creativity is born of limitation.
> 
> You can have a great, cumtastic time with your hubby without asking him to take a swim in your menstrual discharge.


Yeah, well, I do things for him & he gets off, but unless he wants a bloody hand, I still don't get anything and I've been reading alot about how orgasms during help with cramps, so come on...more details please! What am I missing?


----------



## Kaori (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for your feedback everyone!

Speaking of showers, here's weird off topic question for you guys. I don't want to start a new thread because it's kinda lame. lol In the two years I've been with my man (we're moving in together in a month & I feel he's the husband of my heart) we have NEVER had any kind of shower sex. I have stated that I'd be down for it many times in general conversation but he's never taken me up on it. So I recently questioned him about why he hasn't and he said that I rarely directly ask him to join me in the shower at the time I'm going in there and the few times that I have, he just wasn't in the mood. I tried to push for further explanation from him, asked him if he'd done it in past relationships to which he said yes, & I then said that I thought most guys enjoyed just sneaking in & peeping at their woman in the shower anyway & next thing they know, the guy ends up in there with her (that's how it's happened for me in past relationships) and he just gave me a look like "whatever" then actually got angry that I didn't just accept his answer & let it go. Since that blowup, he's come in & peeped on me in the shower once & that's it. What gives? I'm now totally reluctant to bring it up again but wonder if it was something special he shared with someone else in his past & therefore can't do it with me, something else, or should I just take him at his word? It seems utterly unadventurous and odd since we've been together this long & otherwise have great sex outside of that realm. Is that strange or is it just me?


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

I enjoy taking showers with my wife, lathering her up, but not sex. The water tends to wash away the lubricant and make it unpleasant, in my opinion.


----------



## Kaori (Sep 18, 2012)

"I enjoy taking showers with my wife, lathering her up, but not sex. The water tends to wash away the lubricant and make it unpleasant, in my opinion."

Yeah, and I'd be fine with even just a sex-free shower with him and have said how I'd so love to wash him, but still no dice! It's perplexing!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Kaori said:


> Yeah, well, I do things for him & he gets off, but unless he wants a bloody hand, I still don't get anything


Oh, OK. Unless you're able to derive some level of sexual pleasure from other areas besides the clit/vagina, I guess my advice, while helpful to your hubby, isn't going to do much for you. Sorry.



Kaori said:


> and I've been reading alot about how orgasms during help with cramps, so come on...more details please! What am I missing?



As far as orgasms and cramps, I wish that were the case with my wife. She suffers from endometriosis, which makes the first few days of her period extraordinarily painful. We don't have sexual activity for the first one or two days, but afterward, when the cramps are not as nonstop, we will. Orgasm, for her at least, doesn't help. I hope it does for you though, because that would be such an awesome medicine!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

with an exclimation point!!!!!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

My wife and I don't have sex during her period. It's her primarily because of the cramping and the swelling she gets when she's on the rag. She's on the pill in order to regulate her period, and it is having the side effect of decreasing the duration of her period overall. I generally stay away from days 1 - 7 of her cycle, but there are months where she's good to go for hot lovin' after day 4. Typically, we end up waiting a full 7 days before intercourse. 

Since you are desiring it and it won't physically bother you, you can always try to put some Vic's vapo-rub right under your nose to help you with the blood odor.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife claims that her orgasms helps relieves her cramps so I do my part however it does bother me at times mainly due to the smell. She keeps herself as clean as possible during it but still I just brave the stench for my wife. It's better then putting up with her b-tchy mood especially when she's horny and not getting any (hence period sex is essential to keep the peace)


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

I will always avoid period sex.  Never had it, never want it. My wife hasn't pressured me to do it so it all works out.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't have periods anymore, but when I did thats when my husband would ask for sex...thats the only time I would say no and he would be persisitant. He would say he knows a cure for the cramps...The blood didn't bother him a bit..He would just lay a towel out and have extras


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kaori said:


> Yeah, well, I do things for him & he gets off, but unless he wants a bloody hand, I still don't get anything and I've been reading alot about how orgasms during help with cramps, so come on...more details please! What am I missing?


I have endometriosis, with terrible cramps during my period, but I have to say that sex really does help. I rarely ever get grossed out(I work in the medical field. lol) and luckily neither does my husband, so we have always had sex when ever we wanted it, while on my period or not. Usually we'll just put a towel under us on the bed or where ever we're having sex or if it's the first or second day of my period and I'm especially heavy, we'll have sex in the shower to avoid it being super "messy". 

As for him not being interested in shower sex, why not try teasing him a little when you shower together. My husband was actually a little nervous the first time we had sex in the shower because he was afraid one of us would get hurt(slip and fall kind of thing), but he got over that. He or I will tend to join the other in the shower and wash each other(hands all over each other), which then typically leads to sex.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

It's not a problem.

Sometimes wifey will say that she is on her period and perhaps she had better just do me a HJ or something.

Only problem is once she has had a little play she gets that glint in her eye and then it is "would you mind?"

Heck it's nothing a shower won't fix, and we don't always do it then. It's good for your little soldier to have a rest sometimes.


----------

